# Wild camping on Kent/Sussex Coast?



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

Anyone know of anywhere right on the coast where I could spend a few days withought being moved on? Preferably not in a town.

Cheers


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Denise,

you will find my two entries near St Margaret's at Cliffe and one at Walmer Castle in our "Campsites & WildSpots" database. Two of them are directly at the beach, the third is on top of the White Cliffs.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Boff, will have a look


----------

